# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Augmented Reality Browser for AWMN : Έκδοση 1 alpha

## ntrits

> *Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network*
> 
> *Software => Wi-Fi progs => Μήνυμα ξεκίνησε από: jonromero στις 17:51 10/01/2010*
> 
> 
> Τίτλος: *Augmented Reality Browser for AWMN : Έκδοση 1 alpha*
> Αποστολή από: *jonromero* στις *17:51 10/01/2010* Καλησπέρα μετά από πολύ καιρό!
> Δεν ξέρω που πρέπει να πάει το thread (ταιριάζει σε πολλά) αλλά αν θέλει κάποιος mod να το πάει όπου θέλει no problem.
> 
> ...


!

----------


## geolos

καινούργιο *ενεργό* Layar geo-layer το οποίο ανανεώνεται ανά 3 ώρες 


για περισσότερες πληροφορίες δες εδώ

----------

